# Amazing tape I found !!



## Bustedwing (Nov 21, 2018)

This stuff is nuts ! It's clear, cuts easily, doesn't tear like that awful yellow Tamiya stuff. It's a bit rubbery so it works on concave curves and doesn't squish around like masking tape when you do cut it. It's sold as " clear hockey tape" It also doesn't leave adhesive behind when you pull it up. Perfect for doing canopies ! I found it in the local hardware store. It's called " Comp O Stick" sold by www.northamericantapes.com


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 21, 2018)

Interesting. Awaiting a lavish review


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 21, 2018)

nice find.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 21, 2018)

Clear Hockey Tape! Heresy!


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 22, 2018)

It's for masking invisible models.......

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2018)

Oh oh................


----------



## Airframes (Nov 22, 2018)

Got a colour pic of one of those invisible models ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Bustedwing (Nov 22, 2018)

Crimea_River said:


> It's for masking invisible models.......


 It's also what the Vancouver Canucks use........apparently.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2018)

*Don't get me started here.........................*


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 22, 2018)

Done


----------



## jetcal1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Here is a picture of a 1/48th scale F-117 where I used the tape to mask it.


----------



## at6 (Nov 23, 2018)

jetcal1 said:


> Here is a picture of a 1/48th scale F-117 where I used the tape to mask it.


Strange, I don't see it. Oh, it's a stealth fighter.


----------



## Bustedwing (Nov 23, 2018)

jetcal1 said:


> Here is a picture of a 1/48th scale F-117 where I used the tape to mask it.



Apparently not very adept with it either, you missed a spot.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 23, 2018)

Airframes said:


> Got a colour pic of one of those invisible models ?


Terry you asked for a pic and he posted one....Sheeesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 23, 2018)

Maybe we should start a thread. Where is roadking when you need him!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 23, 2018)

He's got it taped ................. I'll get me coat - again !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

